# Carabiniere ucciso a Roma da due nordafricani



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2019)

Mario Cerciello Rega, *carabiniere *di 35 anni, è stato *ucciso *a *Roma*, nel quartiere Prati, da *due nordafricani* da lui inseguiti perchè accusati di furto ed estorsione. La vittima ha subito ben *sette coltellate*, di cui una al cuore. I due delinquenti sono fuggiti e sono ricercati tuttora.

Il Ministro dell'Interno, Matteo Salvini, ha affermato in merito a questa brutta notizia "_Caccia al bastarddo che ha ucciso il carabiniere. Lavori forzati finchè campa_".


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mario Cerciello Rega, *carabiniere *di 35 anni, è stato *ucciso *a *Roma*, nel quartiere Prati, da *due nordafricani* da lui inseguiti perchè accusati di furto ed estorsione. La vittima ha subito ben *sette coltellate*, di cui una al cuore. I due delinquenti sono fuggiti e sono ricercati tuttora.
> 
> Il Ministro dell'Interno, Matteo Salvini, ha affermato in merito a questa brutta notizia "_Caccia al bastarddo che ha ucciso il carabiniere. Lavori forzati finchè campa_".


Che vergogna, ma si può morire così? Ma quando fanno tornare la pena di morte?


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mario Cerciello Rega, *carabiniere *di 35 anni, è stato *ucciso *a *Roma*, nel quartiere Prati, da *due nordafricani* da lui inseguiti perchè accusati di furto ed estorsione. La vittima ha subito ben *sette coltellate*, di cui una al cuore. I due delinquenti sono fuggiti e sono ricercati tuttora.
> 
> Il Ministro dell'Interno, Matteo Salvini, ha affermato in merito a questa brutta notizia "_Caccia al bastarddo che ha ucciso il carabiniere. Lavori forzati finchè campa_".



Eccola l’Italia del PD


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2019)

scuse assurde dei votanti PD tra 3, 2 , 1......


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Luglio 2019)

Se avesse anche solo osato tirare fuori l'arma di ordinanza sarebbe stato subito indagato per eccesso nell'uso di armi. C'è una certa parte politica (sinistra ed estrema sinistra) in cui sono sempre molto rapidi nel chiedere forme di riconoscimento, come i caschi numerati, per poter fare condannare il più alto numero di carabinieri e poliziotti possibile, e ovviamente per renderli conoscibili per metterli nelle mani dei loro amati anarchici e centro sociali.

Ops, oggi però ne hanno ammazzato uno, magari per oggi non lo proporranno più.


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2019)

Aldilà di tutte le considerazioni, Roma è una città pericolosissima, ormai manco a Prati stai al sicuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccola l’Italia del PD



Il problema (grosso) è che le Forze dell’Ordine non possono nemmeno reagire adeguatamente in molte situazioni, per non finire nel mirino di magistrati pidioti.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mario Cerciello Rega, *carabiniere *di 35 anni, è stato *ucciso *a *Roma*, nel quartiere Prati, da *due nordafricani* da lui inseguiti perchè accusati di furto ed estorsione. La vittima ha subito ben *sette coltellate*, di cui una al cuore. I due delinquenti sono fuggiti e sono ricercati tuttora.
> 
> Il Ministro dell'Interno, Matteo Salvini, ha affermato in merito a questa brutta notizia "_Caccia al bastarddo che ha ucciso il carabiniere. Lavori forzati finchè campa_".


Una preghiera... 
Polizia, Carabinieri e Guardia di Finanza sono ancora impegnati nelle ricerche. Carcere a vita e lavori forzati!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se avesse anche solo osato tirare fuori l'arma di ordinanza sarebbe stato subito indagato per eccesso nell'uso di armi. C'è una certa parte politica (sinistra ed estrema sinistra) in cui sono sempre molto rapidi nel chiedere forme di riconoscimento, come i caschi numerati, per poter fare condannare il più alto numero di carabinieri e poliziotti possibile, e ovviamente per renderli conoscibili per metterli nelle mani dei loro amati anarchici e centro sociali.
> 
> Ops, oggi però ne hanno ammazzato uno, magari per oggi non lo proporranno più.



Ecco, mi hai preceduto, non avrei scritto quel commento in risposta ad Admin se avessi letto prima il tuo (perché il mio risulta ridondante).

È come hai detto, purtroppo.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema (grosso) è che le Forze dell’Ordine non possono nemmeno reagire adeguatamente in molte situazioni, per non finire nel mirino di magistrati pidioti.



La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che sia stato ucciso da coltellate e non da armi da fuoco. Lui e il collega perché non hanno usato la pistola d'ordinanza?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che sia stato ucciso da coltellate e non da armi da fuoco. Lui e il collega perché non hanno usato la pistola d'ordinanza?



Probabilmente non ha fatto in tempo, anche perché spesso accade che i nostri Carabinieri non ricevano un grande addestramento che li prepari a reagire con prontezza.

I corpi speciali sono preparatissimi però, tra i migliori al mondo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

Comunque il problema va proprio alla radice: pochi giorni fa, per dire, a Reggio nell’Emilia, un “fratello extracomunitario” prima ha palpeggiato il seno a una donna-poliziotto, poi, non contento, in segno di sfregio e sfida si è messo a masturbarsi. Arrestato dai colleghi della donna-poliziotto, poco dopo è stato rimesso in libertà dal giudice che non ha convalidato l’arresto motivando che «si trattava di un fatto di lieve entità» (!?) 

Immaginiamo se una scena del genere si fosse svolta a Berlino, a Parigi, a Londra, a Vienna. Sapete, o pie “anime belle”, quali sarebbero state le conseguenze? Chiunque conosca i Codici Penali di quei Paesi e il modo in cui le leggi penali sono applicate, vi può confermare che la pena alla carcerazione avrebbe oscillato da quattro a sei anni di reclusione, data l’aggravante costituita dall’oltraggio a un membro delle forze dell’ordine che non rappresenta certo se stesso, nell’esercizio delle proprie funzioni, ma rappresenta lo Stato. 

In Italia invece, palpeggiare il seno allo Stato e poi masturbarsi dinanzi a lui in segno di spregio, per i nostri magistrati «è un fatto di lieve entità» che non richiede la convalida dell’arresto effettuato dai colleghi della donna-poliziotto, oltraggiata come donna e come pubblico ufficiale delle forze di polizia della Repubblica Italiana, le quali si chiamano, tra l’altro e non certo a caso: Polizia di Stato.

Ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altri casi, dove un poliziotto viene incriminato per “eccesso di legittima difesa” per aver sparato ad un 22enne ecuadoriano che aveva appena accoltellato un collega.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che sia stato ucciso da coltellate e non da armi da fuoco. Lui e il collega perché non hanno usato la pistola d'ordinanza?



era in borghese, probabilmente non l'aveva nemmeno con sè


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2019)

Ma perchè a Roma non torna una sorta di duce, non come Mussolini, ma uno che faccia il violento contro sta gentaglia? E' una città allo sbando, l'amministrazione è inesistente, a volte sembra uno zoo tra capre e cinghiali che passano. Ma si può continuare così? Non si può continuare con il pensiero che per colpa di Mafia Capitale la città sia destinata al degrado e non debba più risollevarsi, basta!


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> era in borghese, probabilmente non l'aveva nemmeno con sè



Erano in due, ma non sapevo fossero in borghese...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque il problema va proprio alla radice: pochi giorni fa, per dire, a Reggio nell’Emilia, un “fratello extracomunitario” prima ha palpeggiato il seno a una donna-poliziotto, poi, non contento, in segno di sfregio e sfida si è messo a masturbarsi. Arrestato dai colleghi della donna-poliziotto, poco dopo è stato rimesso in libertà dal giudice che non ha convalidato l’arresto motivando che «si trattava di un fatto di lieve entità» (!?)
> 
> Immaginiamo se una scena del genere si fosse svolta a Berlino, a Parigi, a Londra, a Vienna. Sapete, o pie “anime belle”, quali sarebbero state le conseguenze? Chiunque conosca i Codici Penali di quei Paesi e il modo in cui le leggi penali sono applicate, vi può confermare che la pena alla carcerazione avrebbe oscillato da quattro a sei anni di reclusione, data l’aggravante costituita dall’oltraggio a un membro delle forze dell’ordine che non rappresenta certo se stesso, nell’esercizio delle proprie funzioni, ma rappresenta lo Stato.
> 
> In Italia invece, palpeggiare il seno allo Stato e poi masturbarsi dinanzi a lui in segno di spregio, per i nostri magistrati «è un fatto di lieve entità» che non richiede la convalida dell’arresto effettuato dai colleghi della donna-poliziotto, oltraggiata come donna e come pubblico ufficiale delle forze di polizia della Repubblica Italiana, le quali si chiamano, tra l’altro e non certo a caso: Polizia di Stato.



guarda che a Parigi, Londra e Berlino la legislazione è molto simile alla nostra. Un tedesco, inglese e francese dice le stesse cose.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che sia stato ucciso da coltellate e non da armi da fuoco. Lui e il collega perché non hanno usato la pistola d'ordinanza?



Se avessero solo provato ad usarla sarebbero certamente stati distrutti dalla magistratura. In tempi recenti il caso più eclatante è stato quello del due poliziotti a Sesto San Giovanni che uccisero Anis Amri, che sono stati risparmiati solo perché hanno ammazzato il terrorista, altrimenti figurati. Finivano certamente indagati, condannati e con tanto di processo filmato da quei maiali di un giorno in pretura, sempre molto attenti ai processi contro le forze dell'ordine


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> guarda che a Parigi, Londra e Berlino la legislazione è molto simile alla nostra. Un tedesco, inglese e francese dice le stesse cose.



Non è così, credimi. Soprattutto l’applicazione della legge è completamente diversa.



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se avessero solo provato ad usarla sarebbero certamente stati distrutti dalla magistratura. In tempi recenti il caso più eclatante è stato quello del due poliziotti a Sesto San Giovanni che uccisero Anis Amri, che sono stati risparmiati solo perché hanno ammazzato il terrorista, altrimenti figurati. Finivano certamente indagati, condannati e con tanto di processo filmato da quei maiali di un giorno in pretura, sempre molto attenti ai processi contro le forze dell'ordine



Esatto.

Ma in generale, oltre alle Forze dell’Ordine, chiunque tocchi un “fratello extracomunitario” diviene oggetto di trattamento speciale. Basti vedere i vari casi di legittima difesa dove si viene incriminati e condannati ad anni di carcere per aver commesso l’orrendo crimine di proteggere la propria vita.


----------



## Andris (26 Luglio 2019)

leggendo sul Corriere però la vicenda c'è anche la responsabilità della caserma,perchè il fatto era previsto non un incidente.
c'era un donna derubata già da prima,per riavere gli effetti personali dietro pagamento aveva chiamato il telefonino rimasto nella borsa,lei prende appuntamento ma avvisa i carabinieri che si appostano per intervenire dopo lo scambio.
perchè si sono presentati solo in due ?
hanno sottovalutato il pericolo forse.

da come invece veniva riportata sui social sembrava che questo carabiniere fosse intervenuto dopo uno scippo


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se avessero solo provato ad usarla sarebbero certamente stati distrutti dalla magistratura. In tempi recenti il caso più eclatante è stato quello del due poliziotti a Sesto San Giovanni che uccisero Anis Amri, che sono stati risparmiati solo perché hanno ammazzato il terrorista, altrimenti figurati. Finivano certamente indagati, condannati e con tanto di processo filmato da quei maiali di un giorno in pretura, sempre molto attenti ai processi contro le forze dell'ordine



Ah probabile visti i magistrati italiani


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è così, credimi. Soprattutto l’applicazione della legge è completamente diversa.
> 
> 
> 
> Esatto.



ripeto non è così, l' Europa occidentale ha un codice penale estremamente affine. Significative differenze ci sono negli Stati Uniti per esempio non nei paesi che menzioni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ripeto non è così, l' Europa occidentale ha un codice penale estremamente affine. Significative differenze ci sono negli Stati Uniti per esempio non nei paesi che menzioni.



Estremamente affine non significa uguale. Le differenze ci sono, certi paesi e i loro codici penali li conosco e so come vengono applicati, oltre ad averci vissuto per periodi relativamente lunghi di tempo, in passato.

Ho visto certe situazioni di “disordine pubblico” e ho visto come vengono gestite.


----------



## IDRIVE (26 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scuse assurde dei votanti PD tra 3, 2 , 1......



1) "Salvini sciacallo, usa l'episodio del carabiniere per fare propaganda"
2) Bufale.net: "Carabiniere ucciso, notizia VERA, però PRECISAZIONE, forse 7 coltellate, ma quelle letali sono state solo 2"
3) Lo scienziato che non è mai stato in un poligono: "Colpa del carabiniere, perchè non ha estratto la pistola e non gli ha sparato ad una gamba?" (Come se fosse facile prendere in una gamba uno anche da distanza brevissima durante una colluttazione, e poi nella gamba ci sarebbe l'arteria femorale, lo dico per i geni che "sparano alle gambe")
4) Buonista di turno: "Si ma i carabinieri in passato sono stati uccisi anche da delinquenti italiani".
5) "Ma Salvini non aveva detto che li avrebbe espulsi tutti?"
6) Gad Lerner: "Siccome l'extracomunitario con la parabola prendeva Retequattro, è un italiano a tutti gli effetti".
7) ...continua...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

Una cosa che dovremmo copiare dagli Stati Uniti sono le body cams per le forze dell’Ordine. Poter dimostrare di essersi difesi legittimamente bloccherebbe sul nascere molti processi e le forze dell’ordine sarebbero più libere di agire negli interessi di tutti.



IDRIVE ha scritto:


> 1) "Salvini sciacallo, usa l'episodio del carabiniere per fare propaganda"
> 2) Bufale.net: "Carabiniere ucciso, notizia VERA, però PRECISAZIONE, forse 7 coltellate, ma quelle letali sono state solo 2"
> 3) Lo scienziato che non è mai stato in un poligono: "Colpa del carabiniere, perchè non ha estratto la pistola e non gli ha sparato ad una gamba?" (Come se fosse facile prendere in una gamba uno anche da distanza brevissima durante una colluttazione, e poi nella gamba ci sarebbe l'arteria femorale, lo dico per i geni che "sparano alle gambe")
> 4) Buonista di turno: "Si ma i carabinieri in passato sono stati uccisi anche da delinquenti italiani".
> 5) ...continua...



La 3 poi è una delle tipiche idiozie di chi non sa nemmeno dove si comincia a prendere in mano un’arma. Posseggo diverse armi, tutte regolarmente detenute e denunciate, e quella idiozia la dice, appunto, chi non sa di cosa sta parlando.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque il problema va proprio alla radice: pochi giorni fa, per dire, a Reggio nell’Emilia, un “fratello extracomunitario” prima ha palpeggiato il seno a una donna-poliziotto, poi, non contento, in segno di sfregio e sfida si è messo a masturbarsi. Arrestato dai colleghi della donna-poliziotto, poco dopo è stato rimesso in libertà dal giudice che non ha convalidato l’arresto motivando che «si trattava di un fatto di lieve entità» (!?)
> 
> Immaginiamo se una scena del genere si fosse svolta a Berlino, a Parigi, a Londra, a Vienna. Sapete, o pie “anime belle”, quali sarebbero state le conseguenze? Chiunque conosca i Codici Penali di quei Paesi e il modo in cui le leggi penali sono applicate, vi può confermare che la pena alla carcerazione avrebbe oscillato da quattro a sei anni di reclusione, data l’aggravante costituita dall’oltraggio a un membro delle forze dell’ordine che non rappresenta certo se stesso, nell’esercizio delle proprie funzioni, ma rappresenta lo Stato.
> 
> In Italia invece, palpeggiare il seno allo Stato e poi masturbarsi dinanzi a lui in segno di spregio, per i nostri magistrati «è un fatto di lieve entità» che non richiede la convalida dell’arresto effettuato dai colleghi della donna-poliziotto, oltraggiata come donna e come pubblico ufficiale delle forze di polizia della Repubblica Italiana, le quali si chiamano, tra l’altro e non certo a caso: Polizia di Stato.



Sempre affermato, perennemente ripetuto: il problema #1 in Ita(g)lia è la giustizia.

Perché abbiamo un sistema dove qualsiasi reato può essere sminuito con il parere personale, e la legge passa in cavalleria quando si applicano parametri di valutazione che declassano il misfatto a semplice "marachella".

Solita situazione con l'episodio, di cui abbiamo ampiamente commentato, della punkabbestia tetesca della SeaWatch. Nonostante una sequela inenarrabile di infrazioni, alla fine il reato non esiste perché qualche magistrato/giudice invalida la scala delle priorità e annulla di fatto le leggi, rendendole inapplicabili.

La morale è che non esiste legge. O meglio, esiste quando si ritiene opportuno applicarla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sempre affermato, perennemente ripetuto: il problema #1 in Ita(g)lia è la giustizia.
> 
> Perché abbiamo un sistema dove qualsiasi reato può essere sminuito con il parere personale, e la legge passa in cavalleria quando si applicano parametri di valutazione che declassano il misfatto a semplice "marachella".
> 
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che sia stato ucciso da coltellate e non da armi da fuoco. Lui e il collega perché non hanno usato la pistola d'ordinanza?



se lo fa gli rovinano la vita finchè campa.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perfetto.



E badate bene, questo sovvertimento della giustizia non può che avere dietro un disegno ben preciso. La perdita della sicurezza dell'individuo.

Perché una società insicura è facilmente manipolabile. I cittadini non hanno più punti di riferimento, non sanno a chi affidarsi per la vita quotidiana, e questo genera un caos sistemico, dove in parecchi sguazzano.

Ad esempio, i cittadini spendono per sistemi di sicurezza. Le aziende produttrici di sistemi di allarme e dispositivi di sorveglianza proliferano, le inferriate alle finestre (da me 20 anni fa non esistevano), adesso le hanno tutti.

Prima si usciva, adesso no. Si sta in casa per paura. Se stai a casa, ti compri la tv via satellite per non annoiarti. Guarda caso, adesso per vedere programme decenti, films o sport devi spendere.

E ovviamente ti instillano il germe dell'aleatorio. La vita non è più lineare e prevedibile. Ti devi fare una polizza di assicurazione. E infine, politicamente non riesci più ad individuare da che parte sta la ragione. L'ex-sinistra, che un tempo difendeva la classe popolare, adesso difende i delinquenti, e nel fare questo si scaglia esattamente contro la classe di cittadini che invece dovrebbe proteggere.

Chi è rimasto ancorato all'ideologia (e ahimé, ce ne sono tanti) continua ad avvallare questa situazione dietro ipocrite scuse, essendo convinto che stiamo bene semplicemente perché siamo bombardati da episodi da terzo mondo proprio sull'uscio di casa. Arriviamo perfino a mentire a noi stessi pur di difendere un colore politico che non esiste più. Ci stanno facendo fare quello che vogliono.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2019)

*Ultim'ora Repubblica: fermati due sospettati*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E badate bene, questo sovvertimento della giustizia non può che avere dietro un disegno ben preciso. La perdita della sicurezza dell'individuo.
> 
> Perché una società insicura è facilmente manipolabile. I cittadini non hanno più punti di riferimento, non sanno a chi affidarsi per la vita quotidiana, e questo genera un caos sistemico, dove in parecchi sguazzano.
> 
> ...



Concordo. Mi fa piacere vedere che sempre più persone stiano prendendo la pillola rossa.

Per fortuna dalle mie parti si esce ancora, comunque.

P.s: l’ex sinistra ha semplicemente individuato nelle “rizorze” il nuovo approvvigionamento elettorale e agisce di conseguenza. Del bene della Nazione, oggi e come sempre, non gliene può fregare di meno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2019)

35 anni

Una vita davanti stroncata da due pezzi di sterco


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 35 anni
> 
> Una vita davanti stroncata da due pezzi di sterco




Da due “breziose rizorze” volevi dire.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Luglio 2019)

Ennesimo contributo dei nostri fratelli africani. Tra un pò chi guadagna dallo sfruttamento nei campi a 2 euro l'ora li andrà a prendere direttamente con la nave, poco importa se buona parte di loro finirà a chiedere l'elemosina o spacciare. Siamo un paese ridicolo che verrà spazzato via da gente meno idiota e più adatta a sopravvivere, come natura vuole.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ennesimo contributo dei nostri fratelli africani. Tra un pò chi guadagna dallo sfruttamento nei campi a 2 euro l'ora li andrà a prendere direttamente con la nave, poco importa se buona parte di loro finirà a chiedere l'elemosina o spacciare. Siamo un paese ridicolo che verrà spazzato via da gente meno idiota e più adatta a sopravvivere, come natura vuole.



Commento amaramente sarcastico, suppongo, altrimenti sarebbe una contraddizione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2019)

Avanti con lo IUS SOLI.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Luglio 2019)

"Probabilmente nordafricani" ... Non si sa chi siano, che Stato di pagliacci. Ma con tutte le telecamere che ci sono, anche gli smartphone, come mai una scena così non è stata ripresa? Soprattutto dato che era un incrocio, un posto molto frequentato, non un anfratto? *Perchè non pubblicano mai i volti dei criminali? *E in mancanza di immagini perchè non si fa un identikit? Perchè lo Stato, in accordo con i mass-media protegge i criminali, specialmente se non italiani.

E' ora di punire maggiormente chi non è italiano invece, la non italianità deve costituire un aggravante e non un attenuante. Va anche cancellata l'attenuante dell'appartenenza ad una minoranza. Mi meraviglio che sto governo non abbia cambiato queste leggi (probabilmente i 5S non sono d'accordo).


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mario Cerciello Rega, *carabiniere *di 35 anni, è stato *ucciso *a *Roma*, nel quartiere Prati, da *due nordafricani* da lui inseguiti perchè accusati di furto ed estorsione. La vittima ha subito ben *sette coltellate*, di cui una al cuore. I due delinquenti sono fuggiti e sono ricercati tuttora.
> 
> Il Ministro dell'Interno, Matteo Salvini, ha affermato in merito a questa brutta notizia "_Caccia al bastarddo che ha ucciso il carabiniere. Lavori forzati finchè campa_".



Da mandali ai lavori forzati per 10 anni in siberia poi rispediti a casa loro....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> "Probabilmente nordafricani" ... Non si sa chi siano, che Stato di pagliacci. Ma con tutte le telecamere che ci sono, anche gli smartphone, come mai una scena così non è stata ripresa? Soprattutto dato che era un incrocio, un posto molto frequentato, non un anfratto? *Perchè non pubblicano mai i volti dei criminali? *E in mancanza di immagini perchè non si fa un identikit? Perchè lo Stato, in accordo con i mass-media protegge i criminali, specialmente se non italiani.
> 
> E' ora di punire maggiormente chi non è italiano invece, la non italianità deve costituire un aggravante e non un attenuante. Va anche cancellata l'attenuante dell'appartenenza ad una minoranza. Mi meraviglio che sto governo non abbia cambiato queste leggi (probabilmente i 5S non sono d'accordo).



Finalmente qualcuno che lo dice.

Non ci vuole molto a capire che gli stranieri, in quanto ospiti, dovrebbero essere tenuti ad un comportamento addirittura migliore di quello degli autoctoni, invece che si permettono di tutto complice la protezione che ricevono da magistrati in malafede.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2019)

Per precauzione ho censurato il volto. Postato da Salvini su Facebook, che ha mostrato anche la faccia di questo decerebrato che ha scritto sta schifezza.


----------



## sunburn (26 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 35 anni
> 
> Una vita davanti stroncata da due pezzi di sterco



Meno male che qualcuno, nel marasma delirante, si ricorda che è stato ammazzato un uomo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> "Probabilmente nordafricani" ... Non si sa chi siano, che Stato di pagliacci. Ma con tutte le telecamere che ci sono, anche gli smartphone, come mai una scena così non è stata ripresa? Soprattutto dato che era un incrocio, un posto molto frequentato, non un anfratto? *Perchè non pubblicano mai i volti dei criminali? *E in mancanza di immagini perchè non si fa un identikit? Perchè lo Stato, in accordo con i mass-media protegge i criminali, specialmente se non italiani.
> 
> *E' ora di punire maggiormente chi non è italiano invece, la non italianità deve costituire un aggravante e non un attenuante. Va anche cancellata l'attenuante dell'appartenenza ad una minoranza. Mi meraviglio che sto governo non abbia cambiato queste leggi (probabilmente i 5S non sono d'accordo)*.



sono d'accordo, me ne frego se sono leggi razziali.

salvini è un fantoccio come gli altri, una routa dell'ingranaggio. non ci sperare. se fosse diverso, la mafia lo avrebbe già accoppato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per precauzione ho censurato il volto. Postato da Salvini su Facebook, che ha mostrato anche la faccia di questo decerebrato che ha scritto sta schifezza.



Non offendere i decerebrati, per favore. Non meritano di essere paragonati a costui.

Comunque ribadisco: body cams alle forze dell’Ordine.

Vedrai che la “discrezionalità” dei Magistrati rottinculo calerà di brutto.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo, me ne frego se sono leggi razziali.
> 
> salvini è un fantoccio come gli altri, una routa dell'ingranaggio. non ci sperare. se fosse diverso, la mafia lo avrebbe già accoppato.



Non si tratta di leggi razziali, non è la razza il problema. Il problema è che se tu sei straniero, fossi anche più bianco del latte, quando vieni in Italia non puoi comportarti in un certo modo e venire pure protetto.

È giusto che chi è ospite si comporti come tale, non che si comporti da padrone.

In questo senso è giusto che i reati commessi dagli stranieri (indipendentemente dalla razza) siano giudicati ancora più duramente.

Provate ad andare in Germania a palpare le tette di una donna poliziotto masturbandovi successivamente davanti a lei, come ha fatto quell’extracomunitario a Reggio Emilia, poi sappiatemi dire che succede.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di leggi razziali, non è la razza il problema. Il problema è che se tu sei straniero, fossi anche più bianco del latte, quando vieni in Italia non puoi comportarti in un certo modo e venire pure protetto.
> 
> È giusto che chi è ospite si comporti come tale, non che si comporti da padrone.
> 
> ...



hai ragione. le chiamerebbero però leggi razziali, per screditarle


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione. le chiamerebbero però leggi razziali, per screditarle



In tal caso me ne sbatto. Altrimenti saranno i nostri figli ad essere oggetto di leggi razziali nel proprio paese












Se non ci fosse stata Poitiers, se non ci fossero state le Crociate, se non ci fosse stata La Reconquista, se non ci fossero state Lepanto e Vienna, oggi l’Occidente sarebbe la stessa fogna che è il Medio Oriente.

Non dobbiamo vergognarci di dirlo, perché è la verità. 


“Un giorno milioni di uomini abbandoneranno l’emisfero sud per irrompere nell’emisfero nord. E non certo da amici. Perché vi irromperanno per conquistarlo, e lo conquisteranno popolandolo coi loro figli. Sarà il ventre delle nostre donne a darci la vittoria” - Houari Boumedienne, 1974

Posto che anche l’immigrazione non maomettana, se non controllata nei numeri e nei modi, è un problema grosso.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Un giorno milioni di uomini abbandoneranno l’emisfero sud per irrompere nell’emisfero nord. E non certo da amici. Perché vi irromperanno per conquistarlo, e lo conquisteranno popolandolo coi loro figli. Sarà il ventre delle nostre donne a darci la vittoria” - Houari Boumedienne, 1974



Accadrà al 100 % cosi, non c'è possibilità vada diversamente, semplice aritmetica.

Però, ritengo sia possibile che si occidentalizzino loro, piuttosto che il contrario, i giovani non sono poi cosi diversi dai ragazzi italiani come modo di fare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Accadrà al 100 % cosi, non c'è possibilità vada diversamente, semplice aritmetica.



Intanto ne stiamo facendo entrare molti meno, ed è sempre possibile invertire il trend di recessione demografica degli ultimi decenni. Il fatto che gli italiani, gli spagnoli, i tedeschi ecc abbiano deciso di fare così pochi figli da non riuscire nemmeno a garantire un ricambio generazionale non implica che le future generazioni non possano invertire il trend. 

Certo se avessimo continuato a farne entrare botte di 100.000 nuovi ogni anno allora la situazione sarebbe stata presto ingestibile, tra nostra denatalità e invasione allogena.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E badate bene, questo sovvertimento della giustizia non può che avere dietro un disegno ben preciso. La perdita della sicurezza dell'individuo.
> 
> Perché una società insicura è facilmente manipolabile. I cittadini non hanno più punti di riferimento, non sanno a chi affidarsi per la vita quotidiana, e questo genera un caos sistemico, dove in parecchi sguazzano.
> 
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

Ecco a voi il mondo desiderato dai pidioti 



 , Ozil e Kolasinac sono stati aggrediti, Kolasinac è riuscito a metterli in fuga.

Ormai Londra è un letamaio. 

La chiamano Londonistan non a caso.


----------



## David Drills (26 Luglio 2019)

.


----------



## David Drills (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ecco a voi il mondo desiderato dai pidioti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ozil musulmano, turco ed inviso all'estrema destra tedesca. Occhio che ti va in corto circuito il cervello!


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Luglio 2019)

Intanto l'intellettualissimo Saviano nella sua ultima fatica di pensiero intellettualoide su facebook ci racconta che il carabiniere è morto con onore e nel rispetto del diritto e del suo giuramento perché "prudentemente" (testuale parola) non ha estratto l'arma e si è approcciato agli aggressori senza armi in pugno.
Inoltre il problema massimo sono i migranti che nei prossimi giorni saranno male rappresentati dai politici.

Rivoltante


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ozil musulmano, turco ed inviso all'estrema destra tedesca. Occhio che ti va in corto circuito il cervello!



Il mio post voleva evidenziare quanto sia caduta in basso Londra grazie a certe politiche scellerate. Cosa c’entri il fatto che Ozil sia un tedesco di origine turca con la situazione di Londra lo sai solo tu. Come se non ci fossero anche diversi musulmani vittime della criminalità di certe città ormai ridotte a immondezzai.

Riguardo all’altro post che hai scritto (che è stato editato ma ho fatto in tempo a leggerne il contenuto) ti dico solo che un conto è adoperarsi per contrastare certi fenomeni e problemi, un conto è favorirli in ogni modo possibile. A buon intenditor poche parole.


----------



## David Drills (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il mio post voleva evidenziare quanto sia caduta in basso Londra grazie a certe politiche scellerate. Cosa c’entri il fatto che Ozil sia un tedesco di origine turca con la situazione di Londra lo sai solo tu.
> 
> Riguardo all’altro post che hai scritto (che è stato editato ma ho fatto in tempo a leggerne il contenuto) ti dico solo che un conto è adoperarsi per contrastare certi fenomeni e problemi, un conto è favorirli in ogni modo possibile. A buon intenditor poche parole.


Salvini è al governo, è ministro dell'interno non ministro delle sagre di paese (anche se sembra). Contrasti sul territorio, oltre che chiudere i porti. E' sua responsabilità. Fosse successo con il ministro dell'interno del PD capirei dare la colpa al PD, ma in questo caso siamo al limite del TSO tirare fuori il PD (peraltro un partito, giustamente MORTO).


----------



## Raryof (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Intanto ne stiamo facendo entrare molti meno, ed è sempre possibile invertire il trend di recessione demografica degli ultimi decenni. Il fatto che gli italiani, gli spagnoli, i tedeschi ecc abbiano deciso di fare così pochi figli da non riuscire nemmeno a garantire un ricambio generazionale non implica che le future generazioni non possano invertire il trend.
> 
> Certo se avessimo continuato a farne entrare botte di 100.000 nuovi ogni anno allora la situazione sarebbe stata presto ingestibile, tra nostra denatalità e invasione allogena.



Non farmi ricordare guarda... la "bella" Emma quando era al potere contravveniva tranquillamente alle leggi facendo in modo che ogni "neretto" potesse essere indirizzato verso l'Italia come destinazione finale, terribile, gli altri paesi cosa facevano? erano ben contenti, ora finalmente la situazione è molto cambiata ma ha bisogno continuo di essere smussata per fare in modo che passi un concetto ben preciso, l'Italia non è più un "porto di mare", ci vorrà forse un po' di tempo ma credo che rispetto ad altri paesi possiamo resistere tranquillamente, non stiamo parlando di un paese come la Svizzera od Olanda, Belgio, quei paesi più a rischio sono quelli più piccoli, 8-10-15 mln di abitanti, là sì che botte da 100 mila l'anno sarebbero state tremende, da noi ci avrebbe creato grossi problemi ma non sarebbe durata per una questione di etica e di "ci siamo rotti il ca_zo", questione ben attuale.
Paesi come la Francia, la Germania, l'Uk sono già mangiati dall'interno, anche culturalmente, hanno sì una grande popolazione come noi ma hanno lasciato più campo libero, per me rischiano molto più loro che noi (avete visto gli algerini in Francia?), qui da noi i neri-magrebini vengono visti in una certa maniera, chi rispetta le leggi è occidentale, generalmente, chi non le rispetta non viene considerato, delinque, probabilmente è qualcuno in procinto di essere espulso o cacciato o sbattuto dentro, culturalmente certe morti non inficiano nulla, sono cose che succedono e sono magari necessarie per "cancellare" la feccia.
Per me abbiamo bisogno di stabilità, strade più sicure, immigrazione irregolare ai minimi storici, pene salatissime per chi uccide e come dicevi tu pene ancora maggiori per chi delinque e non è italiano o per chi cerca di entrare nel territorio italiano da irregolare, discorso diverso per gli europei, giustamente.
L'Italia la possono cambiare solo gli italiani non certo i nuovi arrivati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Da due “breziose rizorze” volevi dire.



Si esatto, intendevo quello...


----------



## Ciora (26 Luglio 2019)

Che poi se ci fosse un'invasione uno mica se ne accorgerebbe postando tutto il giorno su internet post sulle invasioni (cosa che l'altrightaiolo medio fa nella sua vita).

Comunque livelli di ansia e paranoia altissimi oggi. Mi sa che qualcuno ha fatto il birbante e ha saltato ansiolitici e antipsicotici.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Salvini è al governo, è ministro dell'interno non ministro delle sagre di paese (anche se sembra). Contrasti sul territorio, oltre che chiudere i porti. E' sua responsabilità. Fosse successo con il ministro dell'interno del PD capirei dare la colpa al PD, ma in questo caso siamo al limite del TSO tirare fuori il PD (peraltro un partito, giustamente MORTO).
> 
> Per il post editato non so perchè, evidentemente bisogna dire per forza che è tuttacolpadelpiddì come fate voi.



Il contrasto sul territorio viene fatto, solo che non è certo semplice rimediare a certi danni fatti in passato. Per questo si tirano fuori certi argomenti.

Inoltre, come rimarcato in più posts da me e da altri, fai fatica a fare contrasto sul territorio quando hai i magistrati che ti remano contro e ti mettono i bastoni tra le ruote.



Ciora ha scritto:


> Che poi se ci fosse un'invasione uno mica se ne accorgerebbe postando tutto il giorno su internet post sulle invasioni (cosa che l'altrightaiolo medio fa nella sua vita).
> 
> Comunque livelli di ansia e paranoia altissimi oggi. _*Mi sa che qualcuno ha fatto il birbante e *_*ha saltato ansiolitici e antipsicotici*.



Te lo stavo per scrivere ma mi hai preceduto. Meno male che te ne sei ricordato in tempo. Dai, prendili a vai a nanna, e smettila di parlare di te stesso in terza persona, non ti ricordi che il dottore lo aveva sconsigliato a chi è nelle tue condizioni?



Raryof ha scritto:


> Non farmi ricordare guarda... la "bella" Emma quando era al potere contravveniva tranquillamente alle leggi facendo in modo che ogni "neretto" potesse essere indirizzato verso l'Italia come destinazione finale, terribile, gli altri paesi cosa facevano? erano ben contenti, ora finalmente la situazione è molto cambiata ma ha bisogno continuo di essere smussata per fare in modo che passi un concetto ben preciso, l'Italia non è più un "porto di mare", ci vorrà forse un po' di tempo ma credo che rispetto ad altri paesi possiamo resistere tranquillamente, non stiamo parlando di un paese come la Svizzera od Olanda, Belgio, quei paesi più a rischio sono quelli più piccoli, 8-10-15 mln di abitanti, là sì che botte da 100 mila l'anno sarebbero state tremende, da noi ci avrebbe creato grossi problemi ma non sarebbe durata per una questione di etica e di "ci siamo rotti il ca_zo", questione ben attuale.
> Paesi come la Francia, la Germania, l'Uk sono già mangiati dall'interno, anche culturalmente, hanno sì una grande popolazione come noi ma hanno lasciato più campo libero, per me rischiano molto più loro che noi (avete visto gli algerini in Francia?), qui da noi i neri-magrebini vengono visti in una certa maniera, chi rispetta le leggi è occidentale, generalmente, chi non le rispetta non viene considerato, delinque, probabilmente è qualcuno in procinto di essere espulso o cacciato o sbattuto dentro, culturalmente certe morti non inficiano nulla, sono cose che succedono e sono magari necessarie per "cancellare" la feccia.
> Per me abbiamo bisogno di stabilità, strade più sicure, immigrazione irregolare ai minimi storici, pene salatissime per chi uccide e come dicevi tu pene ancora maggiori per chi delinque e non è italiano o per chi cerca di entrare nel territorio italiano da irregolare, discorso diverso per gli europei, giustamente.
> L'Italia la possono cambiare solo gli italiani non certo i nuovi arrivati.



Concordo in pieno, aggiungo solo però che “perdere” Francia e Germania sarebbe un disastro per l’Occidente, speriamo riescano a riprendere in mano le redini della situazione in tempo.

Perché anche se da noi le cose non dovessero degenerare, avere una Germania islamizzata nel cuore dell’Europa sarebbe un pericolo non da poco.


----------



## sunburn (26 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E badate bene, questo sovvertimento della giustizia non può che avere dietro un disegno ben preciso. La perdita della sicurezza dell'individuo.
> 
> Perché una società insicura è facilmente manipolabile. I cittadini non hanno più punti di riferimento, non sanno a chi affidarsi per la vita quotidiana, e questo genera un caos sistemico, dove in parecchi sguazzano.
> 
> ...


Siamo proprio sicuri che sia la società a non essere sicura e non, invece, che la manipolazione consista proprio nel voler trasmettere insicurezza enfatizzando episodi che sono sì drammatici ma che, purtroppo, rientrano nelle devianze per così dire "fisiologiche" che inevitabilmente sono presenti in una società? Statistiche alla mano, sembrerebbe più la seconda.
L'enfatizzazione, peraltro, è dimostrata dall'esistenza stessa di questa discussione. Sei e passa pagine perché c'è scritto "nordafricani"(che poi pare siano americani, ma dal mio punto di vista è irrilevante). Zero pagine sull'aggressione, sempre a Roma, ai danni di un carabiniere quasi investito da un tizio italiano e, successivamente, aggredito da un gruppo di trenta persone, anch'esse italiane, accorse in "soccorso". Stesso dicasi per il diverso clamore suscitato sui mass media dalle due vicende
In tutto questo bailamme, solo un paio di utenti hanno avuto una parola per l'uomo brutalmente ammazzato. E, secondo me, questo è ancora più squallido di qualunque strumentalizzazione e/o manipolazione, perché chi strumentalizza/manipola almeno lo fa per un proprio tornaconto. 
Se questa discussione rappresentasse l'opinione pubblica italiana, ci sarebbe da scappare in Antartide.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Che poi se ci fosse un'invasione uno mica se ne accorgerebbe postando tutto il giorno su internet post sulle invasioni (cosa che l'altrightaiolo medio fa nella sua vita).
> 
> Comunque livelli di ansia e paranoia altissimi oggi.* Mi sa che qualcuno ha fatto il birbante e ha saltato ansiolitici e antipsicotici.*



Si, sono assolutamente d'accordo: tu!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Siamo proprio sicuri che sia la società a non essere sicura e non, invece, che la manipolazione consista proprio nel voler trasmettere insicurezza enfatizzando episodi che sono sì drammatici ma che, purtroppo, rientrano nelle devianze per così dire "fisiologiche" che inevitabilmente sono presenti in una società? Statistiche alla mano, sembrerebbe più la seconda.
> L'enfatizzazione, peraltro, è dimostrata dall'esistenza stessa di questa discussione. Sei e passa pagine perché c'è scritto "nordafricani"(che poi pare siano americani, ma dal mio punto di vista è irrilevante). Zero pagine sull'aggressione, sempre a Roma, ai danni di un carabiniere quasi investito da un tizio italiano e, successivamente, aggredito da un gruppo di trenta persone, anch'esse italiane, accorse in "soccorso". Stesso dicasi per il diverso clamore suscitato sui mass media dalle due vicende
> In tutto questo bailamme, solo un paio di utenti hanno avuto una parola per l'uomo brutalmente ammazzato. E, secondo me, questo è ancora più squallido di qualunque strumentalizzazione e/o manipolazione, perché chi strumentalizza/manipola almeno lo fa per un proprio tornaconto.
> Se questa discussione rappresentasse l'opinione pubblica italiana, ci sarebbe da scappare in Antartide.



Perché alimenti la discussione? Se davvero sono due americani in un Hotel di lusso ad aver commesso il fatto qual é l’interesse nell’accaduto?


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Siamo proprio sicuri che sia la società a non essere sicura e non, invece, che la manipolazione consista proprio nel voler trasmettere insicurezza enfatizzando episodi che sono sì drammatici ma che, purtroppo, rientrano nelle devianze per così dire "fisiologiche" che inevitabilmente sono presenti in una società? Statistiche alla mano, sembrerebbe più la seconda.
> L'enfatizzazione, peraltro, è dimostrata dall'esistenza stessa di questa discussione. Sei e passa pagine perché c'è scritto "nordafricani"(che poi pare siano americani, ma dal mio punto di vista è irrilevante). Zero pagine sull'aggressione, sempre a Roma, ai danni di un carabiniere quasi investito da un tizio italiano e, successivamente, aggredito da un gruppo di trenta persone, anch'esse italiane, accorse in "soccorso". Stesso dicasi per il diverso clamore suscitato sui mass media dalle due vicende
> In tutto questo bailamme, solo un paio di utenti hanno avuto una parola per l'uomo brutalmente ammazzato. E, secondo me, questo è ancora più squallido di qualunque strumentalizzazione e/o manipolazione, perché chi strumentalizza/manipola almeno lo fa per un proprio tornaconto.
> Se questa discussione rappresentasse l'opinione pubblica italiana, ci sarebbe da scappare in Antartide.



Infatti. Ho letto questo thread: gran parte dei post sono una bella illustrazione della tua tesi


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Che poi se ci fosse un'invasione uno mica se ne accorgerebbe postando tutto il giorno su internet post sulle invasioni (cosa che l'altrightaiolo medio fa nella sua vita).
> 
> Comunque livelli di ansia e paranoia altissimi oggi. Mi sa che qualcuno ha fatto il birbante e ha saltato ansiolitici e antipsicotici.



La tesi dell'invasione è semplicemente ridicola. Chi la sostiene è già stato culturalmente invaso e conquistato


----------



## hsl (26 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Siamo proprio sicuri che sia la società a non essere sicura e non, invece, che la manipolazione consista proprio nel voler trasmettere insicurezza enfatizzando episodi che sono sì drammatici ma che, purtroppo, rientrano nelle devianze per così dire "fisiologiche" che inevitabilmente sono presenti in una società? Statistiche alla mano, sembrerebbe più la seconda.
> L'enfatizzazione, peraltro, è dimostrata dall'esistenza stessa di questa discussione. Sei e passa pagine perché c'è scritto "nordafricani"(che poi pare siano americani, ma dal mio punto di vista è irrilevante). Zero pagine sull'aggressione, sempre a Roma, ai danni di un carabiniere quasi investito da un tizio italiano e, successivamente, aggredito da un gruppo di trenta persone, anch'esse italiane, accorse in "soccorso". Stesso dicasi per il diverso clamore suscitato sui mass media dalle due vicende
> In tutto questo bailamme, solo un paio di utenti hanno avuto una parola per l'uomo brutalmente ammazzato. E, secondo me, questo è ancora più squallido di qualunque strumentalizzazione e/o manipolazione, perché chi strumentalizza/manipola almeno lo fa per un proprio tornaconto.
> Se questa discussione rappresentasse l'opinione pubblica italiana, ci sarebbe da scappare in Antartide.



Concordo con te, e a giudicare da come si è messa la discussione la tua tesi è più che confermata.


----------



## leviatano (26 Luglio 2019)

dicono di aver fermato due americani. boh.


----------



## leviatano (26 Luglio 2019)

Comunque oltre alle strumentalizzazioni da una parte e dall'altra, il fallimento delle società multiculturali e la ghettizzazione da parte di alcune minoranze sia per scelta loro che per scarsa qualità di integrazione da parte degli stati ospitanti, mi pare sia evidente. In Italia siamo solo all'inizio, in altri paesi è da 30 anni che stanno inguaiati in questa situazione.


----------



## Ciora (26 Luglio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> La tesi dell'invasione è semplicemente ridicola. *Chi la sostiene è già stato culturalmente invaso e conquistato*



Esistono studi che dimostrano come xenofobia, conservatorismo, negazionismo climatico, sessismo, cospirazionismo sono tutte peculiarità collegate e condivise dagli stessi individui (generalmente maschi bianchi appartenenti alla destra nazionalista) e che poggiano sulle stesse fondamenta: un attacco alla realtà osservabile e la mancanza di supporti razionali ed empirici.

Di qualsiasi avvenimento vengono distorti i fatti e trasformati in opinioni. Le loro opinioni. Questo topic, come tanti, parla da sè.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> dicono di aver fermato due americani. boh.



Si, per il momento li sospettano di aver avuto un ruolo nel furto del borsello ma non nell’omicidio.



Ciora ha scritto:


> Esistono studi che dimostrano come xenofobia, conservatorismo, negazionismo climatico, sessismo, cospirazionismo sono tutte peculiarità collegate e condivise dagli stessi individui (generalmente maschi bianchi appartenenti alla destra nazionalista) e che poggiano sulle stesse fondamenta: un attacco alla realtà osservabile e la mancanza di supporti razionali ed empirici.
> 
> Di qualsiasi avvenimento vengono distorti i fatti e trasformati in opinioni. Le loro opinioni. Questo topic, come tanti, parla da sè.



Parla quello che nell’altro topic contrabbandava come unica verità una *tesi* (tesi rispettabile ma non ineluttabile verità dogmatica. Tesi rispettabile come quella opposta) sulla quale unanimità non c’è affatto http://www.milanworld.net/greta-thunberg-flop-parigi-vt79361-post1890702.html#post1890702 .

Chi sarebbe che attacca la realtà?

Voi radical chic non sapete proprio fare a meno di ergervi aldisopra degli altri con la vostra ridicola prosopopea, arrivando persino ad etichettare come ciarlatani gli accademici che non concordano con la vostra visione ideologica del mondo (perché certe prese di posizione assolutiste sono sempre motivate da una Weltanschauung ben precisa ).

L’aria di superiorità soffiatevela sotto l’ascella, farà il suono che più vi meritate in risposta.


----------



## leviatano (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, per il momento li sospettano di aver avuto un ruolo nel furto del borsello ma non nell’omicidio.



infatti i sospettati sono 4 tra cui i due americani.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> infatti i sospettati sono 4 tra cui i due americani.



Esatto, io parlavo in merito all’omicidio. Vedremo cosa salterà fuori.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, per il momento li sospettano di aver avuto un ruolo nel furto del borsello ma non nell’omicidio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Luglio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Comunque oltre alle strumentalizzazioni da una parte e dall'altra, il fallimento delle società multiculturali e la ghettizzazione da parte di alcune minoranze sia per scelta loro che per scarsa qualità di integrazione da parte degli stati ospitanti, mi pare sia evidente. In Italia siamo solo all'inizio, in altri paesi è da 30 anni che stanno inguaiati in questa situazione.



Condivido, ma l'integrazione è un processo molto lungo e incerto. L'alternativa qual è?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Comunque oltre alle strumentalizzazioni da una parte e dall'altra, il fallimento delle società multiculturali e la ghettizzazione da parte di alcune minoranze sia per scelta loro che per scarsa qualità di integrazione da parte degli stati ospitanti, mi pare sia evidente. In Italia siamo solo all'inizio, in altri paesi è da 30 anni che stanno inguaiati in questa situazione.



Il guaio è che questi “altri paesi” hanno un peso geopolitico non indifferente.

Per questo dicevo, prima, attenzione a non focalizzarsi solo sul proprio orticello, perché “salvare” l’Italia ma “perdere” la Germania sarebbe un disastro non da poco, sul lungo periodo.

Comunque non si può che essere d’accordo con te riguardo al fallimento del multiculturalismo. Fallimento che, nella Francia dei quartieri ormai interamente controllati dall’Islam (hanno perfino la loro polizia, si tratta di zone completamente sfuggite al controllo dello Stato) e nell’Inghilterra dei tribunali islamici mostra il suo volto butterato.


----------



## leviatano (26 Luglio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Condivido, ma l'integrazione è un processo molto lungo e incerto. L'alternativa qual è?



L'alternativa te l'aveva data la ddr tanti anni fa, ma purtroppo dato che non si ha la coscienza storica di andare a cercare fatti e quant'altro.
Invitavano nelle aziende in Germania Est uomini del terzo mondo africano e asiatico e gli facevano imparare un mestiere per poi farli ritornare al loro paese per creare situazioni lavorative e scambi commerciali. a me come esempio di proficua collaborazione non mi fa schifo, che non è neanche questo esempio il aiutarli a casa loro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> L'alternativa te l'aveva data la ddr tanti anni fa, ma purtroppo dato che non si ha la coscienza storica di andare a cercare fatti e quant'altro.
> Invitavano nelle aziende in Germania Est uomini del terzo mondo africano e asiatico e gli facevano imparare un mestiere per poi farli ritornare al loro paese per creare situazioni lavorative e scambi commerciali. a me come esempio di proficua collaborazione non mi fa schifo.



Neanche a me dispiacerebbe.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il guaio è che questi “altri paesi” hanno un peso geopolitico non indifferente.
> 
> Per questo dicevo, prima, attenzione a non focalizzarsi solo sul proprio orticello, perché “salvare” l’Italia ma “perdere” la Germania sarebbe un disastro non da poco.



Ma perdere da cosa? Da un'idea medievale di occidente? Quello che distingue e rende "superiore" la civiltà occidentale (come vedi non sono affatto relativista) è un derivato dell'illuminismo e della rivoluzione francese. E entrambi non hanno niente a che fare con sovranismo e nazionalismo.
Anche i musulmani estremisti sono sovranisti e nazionalisti. L'illuminismo ha circoscritto il potere del clero nell'occidente, senza di quello oggi non saremmo molto diversi dalle società arabe. E' questo che va difeso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Luglio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> L'alternativa te l'aveva data la ddr tanti anni fa, ma purtroppo dato che non si ha la coscienza storica di andare a cercare fatti e quant'altro.
> Invitavano nelle aziende in Germania Est uomini del terzo mondo africano e asiatico e gli facevano imparare un mestiere per poi farli ritornare al loro paese per creare situazioni lavorative e scambi commerciali. a me come esempio di proficua collaborazione non mi fa schifo.



Cioé a te andrebbe bene che lo stato (ovvero noi cittadini) si paghi 50.000€/anno ad aziende private per formare degli africani che poi una volta che hanno imparato il mestiere devono tornare a casa?

1.000 africani trainati per 50 milioni di euro... nostri?
10.000 per 500 milioni?

Per hé se io devo tirar su un africano ad imparare il mio lavoro passo un anno a produrre virgola e lo stato deve compensare la mia azienda...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Ma perdere da cosa? Da un'idea medievale di occidente? Quello che distingue e rende "superiore" la civiltà occidentale (come vedi non sono affatto relativista) è un derivato dell'illuminismo e della rivoluzione francese. E entrambi non hanno niente a che fare con sovranismo e nazionalismo.
> Anche i musulmani estremisti sono sovranisti e nazionalisti. L'illuminismo ha circoscritto il potere del clero nell'occidente, senza di quello oggi non saremmo molto diversi dalle società arabe. E' questo che va difeso.



Mai lette tante inesattezze. Ci sono tanti testi che spiegano come le cose non stiano affatto così. E basta guardare l’attuale Russia per vedere la profonda differenza tra una nazione che non si vergogna delle proprie vere radici e le nazioni maomettane.

P.s: i Vandeani avrebbero qualcosina da dire sulla tolleranza e civiltà illuminista.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Luglio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> L'alternativa te l'aveva data la ddr tanti anni fa, ma purtroppo dato che non si ha la coscienza storica di andare a cercare fatti e quant'altro.
> Invitavano nelle aziende in Germania Est uomini del terzo mondo africano e asiatico e gli facevano imparare un mestiere per poi farli ritornare al loro paese per creare situazioni lavorative e scambi commerciali. a me come esempio di proficua collaborazione non mi fa schifo, che non è neanche questo esempio il aiutarli a casa loro.



Lo ricordo: era un portato dei rapporti tra mondo sovietico e paesi "non allineati". Va bene. Ma ti sembra che possa essere sufficiente ad affrontare la dimensione del problema odierno?


----------



## leviatano (26 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Cioé a te andrebbe bene che lo stato (ovvero noi cittadini) si paghi 50.000€/anno ad aziende private per formare degli africani che poi una volta che hanno imparato il mestiere devono tornare a casa?
> 
> 1.000 africani trainati per 50 milioni di euro... nostri?
> 10.000 per 500 milioni?
> ...



Altri tempi, altra struttura di stato. lo avete voluto il neoliberismo per 40 anni in occidente?, ora vai di privatizzazioni e lo stato non ti copre le spese. non ti lamentare con me, lamentati con chi ha venduto piano piano i paesi al capitale finanziario.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mai lette tante inesattezze. Ci sono tanti testi che spiegano come le cose non stiano affatto così.
> 
> P.s: i Vandeani avrebbero qualcosina da dire sulla *tolleranza illuminista*.



Ero certo che non ti sarebbe piaciuto. Hai ragione: gli illuministi non sempre sono "chic"


----------



## leviatano (26 Luglio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Lo ricordo: era un portato dei rapporti tra mondo sovietico e paesi "non allineati". Va bene. Ma ti sembra che possa essere sufficiente ad affrontare la dimensione del problema odierno?



Perchè? I cinesi cosa fanno in Africa? 
Per non parlare di quando entreranno nelle colonie africane francofone, vedrai come si muoveranno gli africani verso l'europa, pure con l'Ecowas.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Ero certo che non ti sarebbe piaciuto. Hai ragione: gli illuministi non sempre sono "chic"



No vabbè ma qui il piacere non c’entra, ho citato un episodio storico. 

Comunque era per dire che di testi storici che danno una visione leggermente diversa da quella mainstream ce ne sono, a volerli cercare.



leviatano ha scritto:


> Perchè? I cinesi cosa fanno in Africa?
> Per non parlare di quando entreranno nelle colonie africane francofone, vedrai come si muoveranno gli africani verso l'europa, pure con l'Ecowas.



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Che poi se ci fosse un'invasione uno mica se ne accorgerebbe postando tutto il giorno su internet post sulle invasioni (cosa che l'altrightaiolo medio fa nella sua vita).
> 
> Comunque livelli di ansia e paranoia altissimi oggi. Mi sa che qualcuno ha fatto il birbante e ha saltato ansiolitici e antipsicotici.



oggi non sai come controbattere e tiri fuori le pillole... la fantasia ormai scarseggia...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No vabbè ma qui il piacere non c’entra, ho citato un episodio storico.
> 
> Comunque era per dire che di testi storici che danno una visione leggermente diversa da quella mainstream ce ne sono, a volerli cercare.
> 
> .


Se è per questo, ci sono pure testi che negano le camere a gas e l'olocausto


----------



## Ciora (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, per il momento li sospettano di aver avuto un ruolo nel furto del borsello ma non nell’omicidio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Il consenso è del 99% degli scienziati e mi vieni a parlare di visioni ideologiche del mondo.
In un’epoca di profondo nichilismo e oscurantismo, due correnti stupidamente allineate col potere costituito, tocca agli scienziati fare i parresiasti. Io sono dalla loro parte, senza tentennamenti. 

Per il resto mi riquoto: _attacco alla realtà osservabile e mancanza di supporti razionali ed empirici_. Senza queste non credo alcuna discussione possa mai progredire logicamente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *oggi* non sai come controbattere e tiri fuori le pillole... la fantasia ormai scarseggia...



C’è stato un giorno in cui ha saputo controbattere?



kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Se è per questo, ci sono pure testi che negano le camere a gas e l'olocausto



Parlo di studiosi seri, come Christopher Dawson , per dirne uno.




Ciora ha scritto:


> *Il consenso è del 99% degli scienziati *e mi vieni a parlare di visioni ideologiche del mondo.
> In un’epoca di profondo nichilismo e oscurantismo, due correnti stupidamente allineate col potere costituito, tocca agli scienziati fare i parresiasti. Io sono dalla loro parte, senza tentennamenti.
> 
> Per il resto mi riquoto: _attacco alla realtà osservabile e mancanza di supporti razionali ed empirici_. Senza queste non credo alcuna discussione possa mai progredire logicamente



Anche fosse, la verità di una tesi non è data dal numero dei suoi sostenitori. Questo mi pare pacifico.


----------



## Ciora (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> C’è stato un giorno in cui ha saputo controbattere?



Mi dai l'assist per un ulteriore spunto: tribalismo.


----------



## leviatano (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il guaio è che questi “altri paesi” hanno un peso geopolitico non indifferente.
> 
> Per questo dicevo, prima, attenzione a non focalizzarsi solo sul proprio orticello, perché “salvare” l’Italia ma “perdere” la Germania sarebbe un disastro non da poco, sul lungo periodo.
> 
> Comunque non si può che essere d’accordo con te riguardo al fallimento del multiculturalismo. Fallimento che, nella Francia dei quartieri ormai interamente controllati dall’Islam (hanno perfino la loro polizia, si tratta di zone completamente sfuggite al controllo dello Stato) e nell’Inghilterra dei tribunali islamici mostra il suo volto butterato.



Son d'accordissimo con te. 
A pensare la Germania cosa sta rischiando con il mercantilismo e la svalutazione dello stipendio, i minijob, e la Db, compreso che la Bce ha alzato bandiera bianca per il Qe, l'europa esploderà grazie alla loro immancabile stoica strada vittoriosa verso la sconfitta come è sempre stata. 
Gli unici tedeschi che salverei sono dell'area prussiana che hanno già capito dove porterà questo ma non possono alzare la testa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Mi dai l'assist per un ulteriore spunto: tribalismo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Siamo proprio sicuri che sia la società a non essere sicura e non, invece, che la manipolazione consista proprio nel voler trasmettere insicurezza enfatizzando episodi che sono sì drammatici ma che, purtroppo, rientrano nelle devianze per così dire "fisiologiche" che inevitabilmente sono presenti in una società? Statistiche alla mano, sembrerebbe più la seconda.
> L'enfatizzazione, peraltro, è dimostrata dall'esistenza stessa di questa discussione. Sei e passa pagine perché c'è scritto "nordafricani"(che poi pare siano americani, ma dal mio punto di vista è irrilevante). Zero pagine sull'aggressione, sempre a Roma, ai danni di un carabiniere quasi investito da un tizio italiano e, successivamente, aggredito da un gruppo di trenta persone, anch'esse italiane, accorse in "soccorso". Stesso dicasi per il diverso clamore suscitato sui mass media dalle due vicende
> In tutto questo bailamme, solo un paio di utenti hanno avuto una parola per l'uomo brutalmente ammazzato. E, secondo me, questo è ancora più squallido di qualunque strumentalizzazione e/o manipolazione, perché chi strumentalizza/manipola almeno lo fa per un proprio tornaconto.
> Se questa discussione rappresentasse l'opinione pubblica italiana, ci sarebbe da scappare in Antartide.



basterebbe uscire di casa per esserne sicuri. tu dove vivi, sulla luna? 

questa è l'opinione pubblica italiana, anche se ci sono ancora troppi nemici dell'italia, in italia. e tanti sono italiani.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Son d'accordissimo con te.
> A pensare la Germania cosa sta rischiando con il mercantilismo e la svalutazione dello stipendio, i minijob, e la Db, compreso che la Bce ha alzato bandiera bianca per il Qe, l'europa esploderà grazie alla loro immancabile stoica strada vittoriosa verso la sconfitta come è sempre stata.
> Gli unici tedeschi che salverei sono dell'area prussiana che hanno già capito dove porterà questo ma non possono alzare la testa.




Esatto. E discorso analogo vale per la gestione del problema integrazione.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> basterebbe uscire di casa per esserne sicuri. tu dove vivi, sulla luna?
> 
> questa è l'opinione pubblica italiana, anche se ci sono ancora troppi nemici dell'italia, in italia. e tanti sono italiani.



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché alimenti la discussione? Se davvero sono due americani in un Hotel di lusso ad aver commesso il fatto qual é l’interesse nell’accaduto?



beh, di quella americana che ha commesso omicidio ne han parlato 5 anni. se facessero lo stesso con gli extracomunitari ciao...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> C’è stato un giorno in cui ha saputo controbattere?
> 
> 
> Parlo di studiosi seri, come Christopher Dawson , per dirne uno.


Hmm, interessante "Religion and the rise of western culture", ma lo leggerei insieme a Religion and the rise of capitalism (di Richard Tawney, cristiano anche lui)
Scherzo: non voglio aprire un seminario
Non scherzo: al di là delle opinioni, trovo questo thread una strumentalizzazione vergognosa (ho appena letto che perfino La Russa dice di limitarsi).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Hmm, interessante "Religion and the rise of western culture", ma lo leggerei insieme a Religion and the rise of capitalism (di Richard Tawney, cristiano anche lui)
> Scherzo: non voglio aprire un seminario
> Non scherzo: al di là delle opinioni, trovo questo thread una strumentalizzazione vergognosa (ho appena letto che perfino La Russa dice di limitarsi).



Ho fatto il nome di Dawson perché è il primo che mi è venuto in mente, potrei farne molti altri, ma era solo per rimarcare un concetto. 

Sul resto, ci può stare che si sia andati un po’ oltre, sui temi divisivi purtroppo succede.


----------



## Andris (26 Luglio 2019)

ho messo un attimo su la7,una ha detto che sia sbagliato precisare su tutti i mass media italiana la nazionalità.
ehm se veramente ogni volta solo libero e il giornale lo fanno.
questa dove vive ?
sono anni che in vari paesi dell'europa ovest ci sono state tante proteste perchè mass media e addirittura polizia non comunicano la nazionalità nei crimini,lei afferma il contrario
menzogne spudorate


----------



## Andris (26 Luglio 2019)

adesso sui social c'è l'ondata opposta,perchè il carabiniere superstite non ha riconosciuto ancora l'assassino ed hanno fermato due statunitensi.
non si sa chi siano,però devono recitare le parte di difendere due sconosciuti nordafricani per non sembrare razzisti.
ci rendiamo conto del degrado?
purtroppo a questo carabiniere interessa a pochi,condivido il messaggio del Capitano Ultimo:
"disprezzo per chi ci ignora da vivi e ci celebra da morti".


----------



## leviatano (26 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> adesso sui social c'è l'ondata opposta perchè il carabiniere superstite non ha riconosciuto ancora l'assassino ed hanno fermato due statunitensi.
> non si sa chi siano,però devono recitare le parte di difendere due sconosciuti nordafricani per non sembrare razzisti.
> purtroppo a questo carabiniere interessa a pochi,condivido il messaggio del Capitano Ultimo "disprezzo per chi ci ignora da vivi e ci celebra da morti".



Su twitter girano le foto dei 4 della banda che sono tre marocchini e un algerino, da prendere con le pinze.
Come da prendere con le pinze le due foto degli americani dentro nella stanza d'albergo, che dalle foto mi sembrano più che altro due turisti tossici americani che non sanno bene dove si trovano.


----------



## Andris (26 Luglio 2019)

a me frega zero chi sia stato,perchè non è stata una collutazione leggendo la dinamica ma la volontà omicida con varie coltellate ed una al cuore.
questo è omicidio volontario e si prende l'ergastolo.
spero solo non sia qualcuno mentalmente instabile,altrimenti prenderebbe sconti con una perizia.


----------



## leviatano (26 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> a me frega zero chi sia stato,perchè non è stata una collutazione leggendo la dinamica ma la volontà omicida con varie coltellate ed una al cuore.
> questo è omocidio volontario e si prende l'ergastolo.



questo è fuori discussione dato che si è beccato 8 coltellate.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Luglio 2019)

Ha confessato lo studente americano.
Ma poteva anche essere un nord africano: la discussione centrata sulla nazionalità dell'assassino resta una vergogna (ovvio che non mi riferisco solo a questo thread)

Ieri sono morti in 150 nel mare di fronte alla Libia e anche su Repubblica la notizia oggi era a pag. 12.

C'è qualcosa di malato in tutto ciò


----------



## Ciora (26 Luglio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Ha confessato lo studente americano.
> Ma poteva anche essere un nord africano: la discussione centrata sulla nazionalità dell'assassino resta una vergogna (ovvio che non mi riferisco solo a questo thread)
> 
> Ieri sono morti in 150 nel mare di fronte alla Libia e anche su Repubblica la notizia oggi era a pag. 12.
> ...


----------



## David Drills (26 Luglio 2019)

.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Siamo proprio sicuri che sia la società a non essere sicura e non, invece, che la manipolazione consista proprio nel voler trasmettere insicurezza enfatizzando episodi che sono sì drammatici ma che, purtroppo, rientrano nelle devianze per così dire "fisiologiche" che inevitabilmente sono presenti in una società? Statistiche alla mano, sembrerebbe più la seconda.
> L'enfatizzazione, peraltro, è dimostrata dall'esistenza stessa di questa discussione. Sei e passa pagine perché c'è scritto "nordafricani"(che poi pare siano americani, ma dal mio punto di vista è irrilevante). Zero pagine sull'aggressione, sempre a Roma, ai danni di un carabiniere quasi investito da un tizio italiano e, successivamente, aggredito da un gruppo di trenta persone, anch'esse italiane, accorse in "soccorso". Stesso dicasi per il diverso clamore suscitato sui mass media dalle due vicende
> In tutto questo bailamme, solo un paio di utenti hanno avuto una parola per l'uomo brutalmente ammazzato. E, secondo me, questo è ancora più squallido di qualunque strumentalizzazione e/o manipolazione, perché chi strumentalizza/manipola almeno lo fa per un proprio tornaconto.
> Se questa discussione rappresentasse l'opinione pubblica italiana, ci sarebbe da scappare in Antartide.





Ciora ha scritto:


> Esistono studi che dimostrano come xenofobia, conservatorismo, negazionismo climatico, sessismo, cospirazionismo sono tutte peculiarità collegate e condivise dagli stessi individui (generalmente maschi bianchi appartenenti alla destra nazionalista) e che poggiano sulle stesse fondamenta: un attacco alla realtà osservabile e la mancanza di supporti razionali ed empirici.
> 
> Di qualsiasi avvenimento vengono distorti i fatti e trasformati in opinioni. Le loro opinioni. Questo topic, come tanti, parla da sè.





kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Condivido, ma l'integrazione è un processo molto lungo e incerto. L'alternativa qual è?



Sapete, io a volte non so proprio come rispondere. Non so se ci siete o ci fate.

Anzitutto, [MENTION=4357]sunburn[/MENTION], ma chi ha citato i nordafricani ? Oppure i nordcoreani. Io non vedo traccia nel mio post. Forse ci siamo bevuti troppi mojiti insieme. 

Qui stiamo discutendo di un fatto di cronaca nera, dove (giustamente, come fatto notare sempre da sunburn), un uomo ci ha rimesso la vita facendo il proprio dovere.

Immancabilmente viene fuori il discorso razziale, di integrazione, di ideologia, di buonismo, e di altre ca**ate del genere. Qui si sta condannando dei delinquenti che hanno tolto la vita ad una persona.

Il fatto che stia scritto "nordafricani" nel post inevitabilmente causa la reazione. Ma per quale motivo? Perché io non posso condannare un fatto intollerabile e contemporaneamente non essere accusato, seppur velatamente, di razzismo? Infatti viene preso a pretesto un altro fatto di cronaca nera per pura ideologia di comparazione e quindi, di "normalizzazione". Sarebbe ora di uscire da questi luoghi comuni.

Cominciamo a dire che per me vale di più un extracomunitario perbene piuttosto che un italiano delinquente. Va bene così? Soddisfatti? Adesso vediamo però dove sta l'inghippo. Perché se si è giunti alla intolleranza, allora qualcosa non funziona. E questo qualcosa sta nell'enfatizzazione. Già, perchè, giustamente, viene detto che si enfatizza con questi ripetuti post.

Ovviamente e banalmente, direi. OGNI POST E' UNA ENFATIZZAZIONE, altrimenti il thread sarebbe vuoto. Di cosa dovremmo enfatizzare? Vogliamo scommettere che se facciamo un post sulla morte di un uomo causata da un italiano per mano di un italiano, non vengono postati certi commenti? Come mai?

L'integrazione, poi. Ma dove sta scritto che è necessario integrare per forza? Siamo sicuri che questa gente vuole essere integrata? Io personalmente preferisco vivere insieme alle mie genti. Integrazione va bene, ma una società mescolata al 100% mi sembra utopia pura. Prima dobbiamo integrare nazioni, economie, politiche, religioni, e via discorrendo. Integrare di forza equivale alla deportazione/spersonalizzazione.

Ragazzi, sarebbe ora di chiarirsi. Nessuno è razzista, semplicemente succede che certa gente sfrutta i fenomeni degli ultimi anni a pretesto per provocare instabilità, come dicevo nel mio intervento originale. E voi ci state andando dietro come pecorelle, in nome di non si sa quale giustizia ed ideologia, la solita giustizia che poi rende liberi dei criminali ed incatena chi si vuole solamente difendere e vivere in pace. Adesso è venuto fuori che questi si dovevano difendere perché le forze dell'ordine sono troppo violente. Io non ci credo, ma solo il fatto che qualcuno posta una cosa del genere è anomalo, e nasconde dietro qualcosa. Se è vero, è pazzesco, se non è vero, allora è una trollata per amplificare un problema che nessuno vuole accettare.

Io continuo a condannare questi episodi, sia che si tratti di nordafricani o nordirlandesi. Andate tranquilli che se ogni persona viene giudicata in modo adeguato INDIPENDENTEMENTE dal colore della sua pelle, o dal suo credo religioso, questi thread non vedrebbero la luce. E nessuno mi leva dalla testa che qualcuno sta tramando dietro le quinte perché si creino anomalie nel sistema, in modo che al netto del risultato si verifichino problemi e ne derivi un beneficio programmato per una classe di persone.

Questo thread, come avete sottolineato, ne è conferma.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (27 Luglio 2019)

.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Luglio 2019)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2019)

Direi che la discussione è diventata solo un processo al thread stesso e alle intenzioni degli utenti, e non si parla più dell'evento.

Per ora si chiude.


----------

